# red bruises on albino pleco... added pics 2-24



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

I just noticed that my bristlenose albino pleco has 2 spots on her that look like red bruises. i am pretty positive they weren't there the other day. any ideas? i'll try to get pics tomorrow.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No idea... they might even BE bruises, but I'd definitely keep an eye on her.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

You sure those are Bruises, any pics?
Is it a male?


----------



## stpeteplanter (Dec 30, 2009)

what other fish do you have in the tank? 

Where on her are the bruises?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I see that on my Albino BNs as well Jenna. They tend to appear on the male's head and the females abdomen. Can't say what it is, but I can tell you that they have spawned at least 3 times in the last month or so. Maybe its related.

AB


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If you get some going head to head for dominance they do it to each other. Had a couple pairs and one male would beat the other male if he got to close. Had to seperate them after one night he almsot killed the other male. He had huge red marks all over his body and head.

Craig


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I only have a pair. They must be on the wild side.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for all the responses everyone! also in the tank is another female ( i believe ) longfin BN albino pleco, praecox rainbows, otos, and assorted tetras. the rainbows were just added a few days ago and that is the only thing that's changed. they are very peaceful though and i never see them picking on any other fish.

i believe both the plecos are females, but they are young still...


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

just noticed the same bruised appearance along the edge of one of the longfins side fins. maybe these two are sparring and i'm just not seeing it...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

dosent look like anything to me


----------



## stpeteplanter (Dec 30, 2009)

alot of the albino fish ive seen have had some kind of red blotching or streaking. I thinks its just the way they are and she has it more than others.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Doubtful that they are sparring Jenna. Bristlenose males will fight over a female ready to spawn but females don't fight. I cannot tell you what those marks are from, but they do not look like normal coloration to me. While the males do have a red area on top of their head that shows up when they are sexually mature, these marks are nothing like that. Have you seen them hiding by the heater at all?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for responding debbi! i haven't noticed them by the heater... they may go back there occasionally but aren't hiding or staying by it that i've noticed. i just looked at her(?) again and there are 2 new small spots- one on the other side and one below the left eye. she is active and eating-just caught her swimming from one side of the tank to the other and scavenging the walls for algae... the longfin looks fine actually.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Debbi has a point.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm, something is going on with them and it is spreading. Have you noticed any of those red areas on their undersides? If you can catch them up against the glass, take a look.

And not meaning that they "hide" hide as in unusual behavior by the heater, but perhaps they are sleeping there, especially at night when the lights are out. Staying just long enough to lightly surface burn themselves. If you've ever touched a heater in the tank, they are hot to the touch. Along this line of thinking, do they have driftwood to sleep in/on/under?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

yup- plenty of driftwood of different sizes that she hangs out on often, and one of the largest rocks in the tank has a sort of 'cave' area in the backside of it. now that i look back at the top view picture, she looks the same as that. i think im creating more spots in my mind haha. belly is clear, i checked a couple hours ago. and i just saw her poop- which looks very normal
ugh, i feel bad that this little girl could be getting hurt somehow..

i think the only thing i can do is keep a close eye on her... maybe i'll consider looking into an inline heater next check just in case..

i appreciate your input everyone, especially debbi- i think you've had an albino pleco or two haha


----------

